# another size question! newbie



## veeckoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey all..so imnlooking to get a new to me board..and have done some research about sizing and pretty much got that its preference. But I dont wanna be ridiculous... im a 5'2 female weighing 130 and athletic..would a 141cm board be too small? Im looking to do pretty much everything on the mountain including park...
Thank you


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Recently bought a first board for my gf who is about your size. From my research I would say that for a new rider buying a used board it could get you through your first season if you've found a great deal, but I wouldnt recommend it. Id look for something 144 to 148, however the females on the forum could give you better advice. Depends on your situation as well, if your just looking for a cheap buy to get out there and see if you like the sport dont overthink things, but if this will be a long term investment id keep looking.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

My wife is 5'6" 135 lbs and rides a 152cm Rome Lofi (flat camber, rocker tips). She finds it perfect for her, all mountain no park.

For what you said... I'd say 145 cm the smallest... but better 148-150cm.

(you say looking to do... "including" park). Have you tried park yet?


----------



## veeckoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! 
Yeah I keep going back and forth whether to go used or new.but brand new I've found to be breaking my bank..
And so far I've only ridden the rentals they have at the place I go to. So I've only done a few boxes on those.But since I'm no longer a college athlete I'm looking to do more boxes and rails someday!

I've read that shorter boards are easier to control, so I think I'd def lean towards that side


----------

